# Canvas edges



## bringe (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all, not sure if this is the right forum for this topic, but here goes,
I am wondering what people do for the edges of their canvas. As a knife painter, I can't really 'carry on' the painting around the edge. I am loathe to paint them a colour as I am terrified the colour will smudge or print or splodge onto the actual painting. Currently I am using a black or white electrical tape around the edges. Its tidying them up nicely but the gallery I sell work through has said the tape around the edge of one painting has started to unstick and she is worried it could happen to other paintings too. I am also worried and was wondering if there is any better tape - tried and tested by the artist community - or any other ideas to help me solve my problem.
Many thanks in advance
Stephanie


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I do a lot of knife paintings also. Many of my works are gallery wrap, so I do paint them on the sides with the knives It isnt easy, but the results are worth the effort.


----------

